# 2 sets of stuff



## armyrules (7 Apr 2005)

Hey guys I've heard that it is good to bring 2 sets of everything like (toothbrush,t-paste,razor,s-cream) etc. Now wouldn't the instructor realise that you are not using this stuff and get in trouble when it is nice and clean but never used? Maybe its a stupid question but this was just a thought I had to post. Thanks for all help


----------



## Skinny (7 Apr 2005)

you make it look like you used it  ie......for the toothpaste take alittle out of it and so on


----------



## Inch (7 Apr 2005)

Make sure you "dust" off your soap every once and a while too.


----------



## patrick666 (7 Apr 2005)

I bet after the instructors read this post, they're gonna double check.... doh!  :warstory:


----------



## PVT DJ (7 Apr 2005)

LoL.. I hop they don't double check when i go this summer


----------



## Pte. Bloggins (7 Apr 2005)

You could also bring used stuff, ie. a half full tube of toothpaste (just clean out the cap), soap with the name rubbed off. Your instructors might get a little suspicious when you have a bar of soap that clearly reads 'Dove' 6 weeks into the course. Yeah and soap does collect dust, I got busted on that on my basic. 

Good luck.


----------



## QORvanweert (7 Apr 2005)

just switch the two kits up every once in a while and that way there won't be any problems with them cathing on. they already know, what they want you to learn is to keep things quiet and work around problems, the odds are everyone of your instructors did the same thing on their course and still do. word of advice, don't try to fake the towels because they always feel them to see if they have been used or not and you don't want to be stuck with the mangy mofo's who don't shower...


----------



## armyrules (7 Apr 2005)

Thanks everyone I hope I didn't blow anyone's cover!! EWW some guys don't shower that is freakin' gross


----------



## patrick666 (7 Apr 2005)

Switch between kits? Brilliant!  

Cheers


----------



## QORvanweert (7 Apr 2005)

well when you have hardly enough time to shave not many people want to go into the showers... it is known as the 'shower on a stick' syndrome.. the instructors know who it is... they are usually the ones who make it up at night by showering then...... if you are really pressed for time then get hold of quik-wipes from the mess and just use those to clean yourself off with


----------



## armyrules (7 Apr 2005)

Good idea. Can you get up early and  shower or will you get in crap for getting up without permission?


----------



## Danjanou (7 Apr 2005)

Patrick H. said:
			
		

> I bet after the instructors read this post, they're gonna double check.... doh!   :warstory:



You do realize that all the instructors were recruits at one time too. It's like parents, were all teenagers once and therefore you can't pull off anything on them, you just think you did. 8)


----------



## Dirt Digger (7 Apr 2005)

The two shaving kit system evolved out of saving time...  Even if it only saves you a few minutes in the morning (from having the ensure the cap on the toothpaste is clean, shaving cream cap clean, etc.), those extra minutes can be used making sure that everybody's bed and inspection layout is perfect.

But I agree with the others...use your towel and hang it up to dry.  That's one area of personal hygiene that you don't cut corners on.


----------



## Bull_STR (8 Apr 2005)

I have one container of toothpaste.  It is in a hard case shell.  I hope they dont have a problem with this?


----------



## Fraser.g (8 Apr 2005)

Guys, 

RELAAAAAAX, 

First of all the early posters were right, we were all there once, yes even the Course WO. Bring two sets of shaving gear and remember the whole idea is about uniformity and standardization. If one person has it then all have it. On some courses I have been on including ISCC we went as far as going to canex and buying a big bag of disposable Bic Razors so that everyone had the same one.

There is not a trick that you can think up that has not already been  tried. There is not a shortcut that has not been attempted.

For gods sake SHOWER! There is nothing that will endear you more to your course mates than having to sit by your filthy body for weeks on end. Oh and you will Shave every day.

Standardization is the name of the game here.

Good luck and have fun!


----------



## TheCheez (8 Apr 2005)

What he said.

The instructors will know you have 2 sets of crap and you're hiding things all over the place (my favourite was to stick extra hangars behind the desk and the rucksack can also hold a lot before it starts bulging). I also had half used shampoo even though I dont have hair. They issue more kit than is required for inspection and you'll have to hide your civie stuff or go to lockup whenever you want to wear it.

Also, don't hide anything under your beds, especially a suitcase. One day you might find it empited all over your room.


----------



## mover1 (8 Apr 2005)

Thins one time at ARMY Camp.........


----------



## armyrules (8 Apr 2005)

TheCheez said:
			
		

> What he said.
> 
> The instructors will know you have 2 sets of crap and you're hiding things all over the place (my favourite was to stick extra hangars behind the desk and the rucksack can also hold a lot before it starts bulging). I also had half used shampoo even though I dont have hair. They issue more kit than is required for inspection and you'll have to hide your civie stuff or go to lockup whenever you want to wear it.
> 
> Also, don't hide anything under your beds, especially a suitcase. One day you might find it empited all over your room.





			
				TheCheez said:
			
		

> Also, don't hide anything under your beds, especially a suitcase. One day you might find it empited all over your room.


  Is this coming from experience?


----------



## Meridian (8 Apr 2005)

It really depends... but what the last few guys said, and the early guys is deadon.

Leadership has different standards than recruit division, mind you, esp since the room layouts are different, although some recruit courses sometimes are in Blue due to space issues... 

Anyway; the civvy "lockup" (rarely locked, really) was a favourite storage place for all manner of things... we had already been issued a ton of military kit at Prep Year, and often in crazy amounts, so we had doubles of some things, and everything was already marked.



Honestly, the best thing I could ever suggest  you get is a hand-held sewing machine. I remember seeing one on The Shopping Channel two weeks before I left, and never bought it, thinking, Who needs that?  it was like 30$. Well, of course we arrive in St Jean, and find out you have to mark all your kit....  by hand sewing...!  We hit Sears on the weekend and still couldnt find a handheld... 


Anyway, everyone generally had a second set of stuff....  the only thing I used was the shampoo I think, and that stopped about midway down, and I bought another one...    the razor can be a cheapie, etc.

and yes, course staff really have heard/seen/done it all.. and many of them are on here telling y ou so


----------



## Dogboy (8 Apr 2005)

my question is do you relley NEED to bring 2 wash kits?
dose it save that mutch time to have 2 of evrething?
or is it a waste of space


----------



## Meridian (8 Apr 2005)

Uhhm. a second "wash kit" is definitely not going to be the largest of your kit worries.

You can stuff a toothbrush or toothpaste, or a razor pretty much anywhere. In fact.. you could probably get it on your person and if you are lucky not even get nailed by the staff for it (I wouldnt try it, but just saying, this stuff is small).


Yes, it saves TONS of time.

Consider typical timiing, week 5, IAP:

PT at 5:05
(roughly an hour, PlCmds discretion)
Inspection at 7:10


Breakfast and showers must be had inbetween PT and inspection, beds must be made, dusting must be done, and breakfast is nowhere near where you sleep. You also generally must form up and go as a group (at least my Pl did) which adds time.

You are also 5-6 mod, with 2 showers...  and the shower walls must be dry, washroom clean....  you try cleaning your toothbrush, razor and soap, AND having the sink you cleaned it in clean and all the other stuff you have to do.



Like someone else said.. its about working as a team, critical thinking, and working through problems.



(IM GOING TO CLARIFY THAT THE ABOVE WAS FOR A IAP (Officer) COURSe and was a couple years ago. )


----------



## Carman (9 Apr 2005)

Meridian said:
			
		

> Honestly, the best thing I could ever suggest   you get is a hand-held sewing machine. I remember seeing one on The Shopping Channel two weeks before I left, and never bought it, thinking, Who needs that?   it was like 30$. Well, of course we arrive in St Jean, and find out you have to mark all your kit....   by hand sewing...!   We hit Sears on the weekend and still couldnt find a handheld...
> 
> 
> I have a hand-held sewing machine that I use for mending when we are on holidays and I was thinking of bringing it but thought that it might be confiscated or I might be told to either not use it or re-sew all my tags. Can we bring one?


----------



## Meridian (9 Apr 2005)

I dont know. Bring it anyway. If they take it, oh well, if not, bonus, share it with the boys.

Work through problems, people.

Also... if you are using it, make it look like you did it by hand.  IE I believe its a stitch on each side of the tape.... not a beautiful stitch pattern all the way around....   be a grey man, but if you can save time to focus on other things, do it.  My .02.


----------



## Fraser.g (9 Apr 2005)

You asked for advise on different items and it was given freely.

You are not required to follow any advise given here, you are also free to learn on your own.

Good luck, because whether you listen to those who have gone before or those on your course with you, the result is the same. You make it or you don't.

When you do....welcome, If you can't conform then enjoy the rest of your life and don't you dare ever bad mouthing an organization that you were not found fit to serve in.

GF


----------



## Glorified Ape (11 Apr 2005)

Meridian said:
			
		

> Uhhm. a second "wash kit" is definitely not going to be the largest of your kit worries.
> 
> You can stuff a toothbrush or toothpaste, or a razor pretty much anywhere. In fact.. you could probably get it on your person and if you are lucky not even get nailed by the staff for it (I wouldnt try it, but just saying, this stuff is small).
> 
> ...



Regarding carrying a razor on your person: I carried a Gillette Mach 3 head (just the head) in my pocket for those times when I missed a spot (and noticed after) or even FORGOT to shave (yes, it happened... more than once). So panicked was I on one forgetful occasion that I dryshaved with my buddy's Gerber knife in stand-easy ranks. The razor head came in super handy and you can get used to dry shaving with a safety razor when you're stairing a $250 fine in the face. 

Dogboy/Carman: Just a little note on PT morning showers: use ONE bathroom and shower quickly, with everyone dropping their PT gear on the bathroom floor upon arrival back at the pod/room to soak up the water. You're not going to wear your PT gear twice in a row without washing it so who cares? Any dry pieces of PT gear on the floor when everyone's done can be used to wipe down the showers/sinks. Waiting for the shower? Start getting your room inspection ready - wipe down inspection-prone surfaces (windowsills and the bottom of the closet being the top two, it seemed), go over your weapon quickly, check the common areas are OK, HELP ANY OF YOUR BUDDIES THAT HAVE FALLEN BEHIND, etc. Most importantly, if you need help with something, ASK FOR IT. Get that habit going and EVERYONE will make use of it - no one goes through basic/IAP without help. Sharing the fate of your ass with your buddy not only builds trust but comradery and friendship too. That being said, OFFER help whenever you find yourself wondering what's left to do. I've had buddies tying my bootlaces for me on change parades and it was, in all seriousness, a touching experience. Regarding shaving, just use hot water and a your razor - I'd been doing it long before the course and it was likely the only one of my civvy habits that was actually useful - less to clean out of the sink and less time taken to shave.

More on asking for help: you're not doing your buddies any favours by being the only crappy room in the group for inspection - the instructors are likely to give your buddies crap, and possibly even the platoon, because they're obviously not helping you achieve standard. There is no, and I mean NO, period of time in the mornings (especially PT mornings) when you have nothing to do. You will become a time-management superstar and what you can achieve in 5 minutes, at the end of the course, will both amaze and sicken you.


----------



## Infanteer (11 Apr 2005)

Glorified Ape said:
			
		

> You will become a time-management superstar and what you can achieve in 5 minutes, at the end of the course, will both amaze and sicken you.



And that, my friends, is the method to the madness...suck it back and enjoy.


----------



## armyrules (12 Apr 2005)

Glorified Ape said:
			
		

> Regarding carrying a razor on your person: I carried a Gillette Mach 3 head (just the head) in my pocket for those times when I missed a spot (and noticed after) or even FORGOT to shave (yes, it happened... more than once). So panicked was I on one forgetful occasion that I dryshaved with my buddy's Gerber knife in stand-easy ranks. The razor head came in super handy and you can get used to dry shaving with a safety razor when you're stairing a $250 fine in the face.
> 
> Dogboy/Carman: Just a little note on PT morning showers: use ONE bathroom and shower quickly, with everyone dropping their PT gear on the bathroom floor upon arrival back at the pod/room to soak up the water. You're not going to wear your PT gear twice in a row without washing it so who cares? Any dry pieces of PT gear on the floor when everyone's done can be used to wipe down the showers/sinks. Waiting for the shower? Start getting your room inspection ready - wipe down inspection-prone surfaces (windowsills and the bottom of the closet being the top two, it seemed), go over your weapon quickly, check the common areas are OK, HELP ANY OF YOUR BUDDIES THAT HAVE FALLEN BEHIND, etc. Most importantly, if you need help with something, ASK FOR IT. Get that habit going and EVERYONE will make use of it - no one goes through basic/IAP without help. Sharing the fate of your *** with your buddy not only builds trust but comradery and friendship too. That being said, OFFER help whenever you find yourself wondering what's left to do. I've had buddies tying my bootlaces for me on change parades and it was, in all seriousness, a touching experience. Regarding shaving, just use hot water and a your razor - I'd been doing it long before the course and it was likely the only one of my civvy habits that was actually useful - less to clean out of the sink and less time taken to shave.
> 
> More on asking for help: you're not doing your buddies any favours by being the only crappy room in the group for inspection - the instructors are likely to give your buddies crap, and possibly even the platoon, because they're obviously not helping you achieve standard. There is no, and I mean NO, period of time in the mornings (especially PT mornings) when you have nothing to do. You will become a time-management superstar and what you can achieve in 5 minutes, at the end of the course, will both amaze and sicken you.


 Thanks for the post Glorifies Ape the key to BMQ is teamwork!!


----------



## Glorified Ape (12 Apr 2005)

armyrules said:
			
		

> Thanks for the post Glorifies Ape the key to BMQ is teamwork!!



No worries. The whole teamwork thing is made painfully obvious from day 1 but you'd be surprised how long it takes people to realise it and actually start acting like a team. The earlier you get started, the sooner you'll reach standard.


----------



## chrisf (12 Apr 2005)

You dry shaved with a gerber while standing in ranks? Wow...


----------



## Island Ryhno (12 Apr 2005)

I had the old dry shave down, I remember going in the field and the guys hard their nice foamy shaving cream...turn to what looked like, well bodily fluid, and you ain't seen razor burn until you've seen it on a guy who dry shaves for the first time in the woods in bitter cold. I say practice that dry shave! Glorified Ape, I shaved with a swiss army knife one time also but I cut the divet right under my nose and was bleeding like an SOB, got crapped on for being too stupid to shave   : and then one of the guys on course had this razor from like the 60's that we all made fun of, so it was given to me, to have and to hold from that day forward.


----------



## Meridian (12 Apr 2005)

Shaving is a b---..

Sorry folks, but I have extremely well, crappy skin, and as such, I get burn unless Im in the perfect scenario.. My time on course hurt like a son of a...
so yes, some people can shave with anything, and most people will given certain alternatives....  but I needed my time to shave... I actually often went last in the shower, or showered before PT and shaved then, and then grabbed  a quick one after PT. Most staff are too bleary eyed to notice you shaved before PT, plus if you are always shaved, they have no idea how much hair you end up having.. well excludign the field.


I avoided successfully (generallY) having to get up much before lights on in the morning... but some mornigns (PT then inspection) demanded it.. especially after a few weeks when expectations were high.


--------

As for expectations on course; well, I remember those first few weeks - the thing we got in most trouble for was people still remaining individuals. You do not want to be an individual. for officers specifically, CPC's will be failed if people's rooms look like sh--...  Im not sure how much hot water the Course Senior is in for Recruits...


----------



## QORvanweert (13 Apr 2005)

Gawd, I hate shaving with such a vengeance. It truly is the act of the devil.


----------



## armyrules (13 Apr 2005)

I actually don't mind it because if you shave regularly everyday it doesn't hurt or give you the burn! and everyone hates thr burn How long dot they give you to shave at BMQ?


----------



## Meridian (13 Apr 2005)

They dont give you any time to shave. Thats the point. Its not like the DS will be there with a stopwatch (well maybe, but not normally) giving you exactly 2 minutes to shave or else you are fined.....

You get timings for things (ie be at xxxx point at xxxx.  And make sure you've eaten, everything is packced up, and you are shaved and good to go for the day. you may have 5 minutes or 30, depending.


----------



## Kat Stevens (13 Apr 2005)

On course, shave at night. Get a cheapo Braun battery razor for touchups throughout the day.  They used to be about $20 at Canex...

CHIMO,  Kat


----------



## armyrules (13 Apr 2005)

Thanks guys  I guess your buddies help ya out eh?


----------



## Glorified Ape (15 Apr 2005)

Island Ryhno said:
			
		

> Glorified Ape, I shaved with a swiss army knife one time also but I cut the divet right under my nose and was bleeding like an SOB, got crapped on for being too stupid to shave   : and then one of the guys on course had this razor from like the 60's that we all made fun of, so it was given to me, to have and to hold from that day forward.



lol A swiss army knife... gold, pure gold. Shaving with a knife isn't TOO bad, if it's a decent size and pretty sharp but I don't imagine a swiss army knife would be too much fun. Field shaving's easy for people who can water shave/dry shave. Just splash some (usually cold in the morning) water on the ol' face and strip it bare. The biggest b*tch is having to clean off the cam paint. 



			
				Just a Sig Op said:
			
		

> You dry shaved with a gerber while standing in ranks? Wow...



Yeah, but it was a Gerber knife (either Gerber or Weber, not sure), not the multi-tool - it was a full-fledged, 4 or 5 inch blade foldable knife and it was brand new so it was pretty sharp. The main problem was ensuring I didn't accidentally put the serrated half of the blade against my skin.


----------



## 28Medic (15 Apr 2005)

Field Shaving...
Now I am a woman and couldn't care less about legs and such in the field...but always felt sorry for guys in the field when I saw them ripping up their face in the morning.  My husband buys shaving cream in a tube....it looks like tooth paste. He uses this in the field and apparently it works well for cold water shaves and when you have very little water. He has sensitive skin and it works for him.


----------



## I_am_John_Galt (15 Apr 2005)

28Medic said:
			
		

> Field Shaving...
> Now I am a woman and couldn't care less about legs and such in the field...but always felt sorry for guys in the field when I saw them ripping up their face in the morning.  My husband buys shaving cream in a tube....it looks like tooth paste. He uses this in the field and apparently it works well for cold water shaves and when you have very little water. He has sensitive skin and it works for him.



I used to use that stuff but use shaving oil now: even smaller package and less mess ...


----------



## aspiring_recruit (16 Apr 2005)

Skinny said:
			
		

> you make it look like you used it  ie......for the toothpaste take alittle out of it and so on



unscrew the cap, totake a bit out wipe clean the threads and replace, leaves the pop top always clean ;D


----------



## P-Free (16 Apr 2005)

On the topic of shaving, is it acceptable for recruits to shave their own heads everyday whilst shaving their bumfluff?


----------



## Kat Stevens (16 Apr 2005)

If you arrive at basic in cue-ball mode, have your ID pic taken in cue-ball mode, you have to STAY in cue ball mode. That means shaving that 40 lb smartie every day... you don't have that kind of time....

Kat


----------



## Meridian (18 Apr 2005)

St Jean significantly frowns on the cue-ball look, especially if you are doing it on joining the army. (Burnt head look, etc)


----------



## Island Ryhno (18 Apr 2005)

My brother in law is bald, he did some of Phase III training over the summer, he was red from the eyebrows to the neck and white from the eyebrows up  > I thought he looked like a can of coke


----------



## Glorified Ape (18 Apr 2005)

Island Ryhno said:
			
		

> My brother in law is bald, he did some of Phase III training over the summer, he was red from the eyebrows to the neck and white from the eyebrows up   > I thought he looked like a can of coke



Gotta love those MilSpex watchband tans too - I still have mine.


----------



## P-Free (18 Apr 2005)

Meridian said:
			
		

> St Jean significantly frowns on the cue-ball look, especially if you are doing it on joining the army. (Burnt head look, etc)



Aye.

I usually cut it really short in the summer to stay cool. This weekend I took it right down to the scalp. Guess I have at least 3 months to let it grow back before I head off to St-Jean.


----------



## armyrules (21 Apr 2005)

Same here I also like to cut my hair short a one all over. If I go to BMQ with  a short haircut will the CI's be mad at me thinking that I chickend out getting my haircut from the army because I like having my hair short?


----------



## Island Ryhno (21 Apr 2005)

No short hair is De Riguer as they say, but shaving your head completely bald is a no no (not officially I suppose but..) No matter how short your hair is when you get there, they will make you go to the barber and charge you $13 or whatever it is, uniformity, whatever one person does, everyone does, remember that one and you'll go far!


----------



## P-Free (22 Apr 2005)

Gotcha about the uniformity. 

But is a bald head also frowned upon once you get to your regiment?


----------



## B.McTeer (22 Apr 2005)

question about shaving. what if your like me and a 17 year old who only gets "peach fuzz"  :-[ about every 4 days,, will i still have to shave my bare skin with on hair on it or what? ???


----------



## Meridian (22 Apr 2005)

Actually, if your hair is already next-to-bald, they wont have you sit in the chair again, and waste money. They can't force you to waste your money anyway. But you'll sit in the room (and in ranks) with the rest of them in the Orange Sector (every course candidate's most feared place)

If your hair is very short, you still will get shaved, for that initial indoc.. but if there is literally nothing there to shave, y ou are safe.


----------



## Island Ryhno (22 Apr 2005)

Yes Meridian you are right, I should clarify. Everyone goes to Orange sector..duhn..duhn..duhn(that's creepy music) and sometimes the overly worked instructors "forget" that you don't need a haircut and get sheared like the rest of the sheep anyway.   My brother in law is bald and he got sent to the barber, and the barber actually laughed his b*lls off at him.  8)


----------



## Fraser.g (22 Apr 2005)

B.McTeer said:
			
		

> question about shaving. what if your like me and a 17 year old who only gets "peach fuzz"   :-[ about every 4 days,, will i still have to shave my bare skin with on hair on it or what? ???



Yes, Once every 24 hr period.


----------



## TheCheez (22 Apr 2005)

Island Ryhno said:
			
		

> Yes Meridian you are right, I should clarify. Everyone goes to Orange sector..duhn..duhn..duhn(that's creepy music) and sometimes the overly worked instructors "forget" that you don't need a haircut and get sheared like the rest of the sheep anyway.    My brother in law is bald and he got sent to the barber, and the barber actually laughed his b*lls off at him.   8)



They take everyone to the barber, and say everyone goes up, no exceptions. So I'd stand up, point at my head (with no hair on it) the barber would give me a confused look and laugh so I sat back down, no worries.


----------



## B.McTeer (22 Apr 2005)

RN PRN said:
			
		

> Yes, Once every 24 hr period.



OK razor burn here i come


----------



## Fraser.g (23 Apr 2005)

Oh for Pete's sake. There is no reason for razor burn. Didn't your papas teach you how to shave????

For those whose dads didnot take the time here it is.

1. Shave after you get out of the shower, not before. This softens the hair so that it is easier to cut.
2. Use a good glycerin based shaving cream. I use a cake and a brush but that is because I like my skin free of pimples as well as clean shaven. For those who like zits I would recommend any of the scented shaving gels or creams on the market.
3. Use a fresh blade. If it is an effort to cut through the bristles then it is time for a new blade. I use a Mach Three and it works great!
4. Shave with the growth of your beard. This means that you start at the top and pull down. If you shave up you will get ingrown hairs.
5. Rinse well after you shave. Not just with a splash of water but with a face cloth and warm water.
6. Who ever came up with an alcohol based aftershave was a sick SOB. Moisturize after you shave and in the summer you might as well use a skin lotion that has an SPF.
7. In the winter time and on Winter ex especially, shave at night before you hit the rack. This gives your skin a chance to replace all the protective oils that you have scraped off.

Good luck

GF


----------



## armyrules (23 Apr 2005)

Hey RN PRN where would I get a hold of a cake and a brush? Thanks for help


----------



## Fraser.g (24 Apr 2005)

Go to shoppers drug or any other big chain.

I use a Wilkinson's Sword Shaving brush (Get a second one, they are great for getting the dust off your weapon)
and
Mug or Wilkinson's Shaving soap. The Sword brand comes with a little tub which is handy.

The nice thing about this is:
1. It does not freeze in the winter
2. There are no problems with taking it on board DND aircraft. Some loadmasters are quite picky when it comes to pressurized containers like the conventional shaving foam.

GF


----------



## armyrules (2 Jan 2006)

Thanks for the reply will have to check it out.  Do the DS frown upon the High and Tight haircut at BMQ?


----------



## dk (2 Jan 2006)

Has anyone had any issues with Florena Shaving Cream. ie: Freezing, etc.

The stuff is great so far in the home environment you just squeeze a bit on the Wilkinson's Sword Brush, and off you go.
 I'm just curious about possible problems in the field. Thanks.


----------



## Kat Stevens (2 Jan 2006)

I use it at home, been a mug 'n' brush guy since I was 20.  This stuff works great, but I find it takes a heck of as lot of it to get a decent shave.  Freezing isn't too bad with the tube stuff, chuck it in your washbasin with hot water for a few mins.


----------



## Fraser.g (2 Jan 2006)

I use cake soap, no problems with freezing on winter ex and the load masters do not have any issue with taking it on board the CF airframes.


----------



## Dog (4 Jan 2006)

So what the heck is this I hear about not being allowed to be bald????

I've been shaving my head every few days for the past year.... in fact I just shaved it yesterday and I start basic on the 16th..... NOW I'm finding out that it's a no-no?!!?


Faaaaaan-tastic.....


----------



## SHELLDRAKE!! (4 Jan 2006)

The problem lies in the "new recruit" who decides he will be hard core and shave his head bald and then manages to get a sunburn during the few times he is without headdress. If you truly have been shaving for awhile or heaven forbid you lost the hair naturally, there wont be a problem.

 In the early 90's in Petawawa a directive came out that unless you were already bald or shaving your head, no one would be allowed to suddenly start head shaving. It seemed the powers that be, thought it looked too aggresive and didn't want to offend the tree hugging granola eaters that might think our Military was aggressive.

 Also there is the matter of changing your appearance from what is portrayed on your military ID card.

 If you are already "Mr Clean", you shouldn't have a problem.


----------



## Glorified Ape (4 Jan 2006)

Anyone here use a straight razor? I've been looking into getting one as I want to punch myself in the danglies every time I spend 10+ dollars on 4 Mach 3 razor heads. I'm wondering most about which is preferable - a bladed straight razor or one that takes razor inserts. I'm also curious as to whether the effect of a straight razor on your skin is better, worse, or the same as that of your standard Mach 3/etc. safety razor.


----------



## Kat Stevens (5 Jan 2006)

Straight razors do an awesome job.  The problem is that they are very high maint, and if not looked after, you may end up hearing a wet "plop" as your ear falls in the sink.  Not for anyone with any kind of shaky hands.


----------



## SoF (5 Jan 2006)

I was considering a straight razor to because of the cost of Mach 3 blades. How much does one cost and where can I buy one from?


----------



## SHELLDRAKE!! (5 Jan 2006)

www.classicshaving.com


----------



## SoF (5 Jan 2006)

I just checked out that site and DAM...those are heavy prices. I'll shave with glass before I spend that much money on a straight razor.


----------



## dk (5 Jan 2006)

WOW. $1200 US for a Limited Edition. I couldn't bring myself to use it if I paid that much for it. It'd be like a collectors Item or something.

Has anyone had any experience with Double-Edge Razors? How long does one blade last? I assume it's a closer shave then the usual plastic ones we're used to. I remember my dad used them when I was very young. The prices aren't bad at that website for the double-edge.

I guess I should wait a bit. I'm just getting used to shaving everyday. It's a feat when it doesn't look like I tried to commit suicide!


----------



## dan-o-mac (5 Jan 2006)

Hey guys, thanks for all the great info so far. I'm sorry to drag on the issue of shaving still but I have some questions that haven't really been answered yet and thought I'd give it a shot.

As far as disposable razor's, wouldn't they be the best to bring to BMQ as you can use them for a few days or a week, then trash them and grab a fresh/clean one ( given that you are allowed to keep supplies somewhere ? ) and they make 3 bladed disposables like the Mach 3,  this way you would avoid having to clean or maintain the base of the mach 3 razor everytime ( in case soap dries between the hinges and you miss to clean it over a long period of time, etc ) ...

Secondly, I usually keep my head shaved down to a number #1 or #2 and I was wondering, how would I maintain that look while in BMQ, is it possible to go out and grab a haircut every 2 weeks or during weekends, or can you bring your own shaver and cut you hair every weekend ?

Lastly, when they say your whole team has to be uniform, does that include having the same tube toothpaste (i really like those small <a href="http://www.colgate.com/app/Colgate2in1/US/ProductDetails/TAF.cvsp">Collogate squeeze bottles Example</a> they seem easier to maintain), same colour toothbrush, same shaving cream, etc and how about Bodywash as its easier to maintain and use instead of a bar of soap ?

Thanks again for all the great advice!

Dan


----------



## SoF (6 Jan 2006)

Dano-mac said:
			
		

> is it possible to go out and grab a haircut every 2 weeks or during weekends, or can you bring your own shaver and cut you hair every weekend ?



I was told you have to get your hair cut every week on bmq and you do that on base, $6 I think. Thats for Borden btw.


----------



## dk (6 Jan 2006)

The Borden Joining instructions which were originally Naval Reserve BMQ doesn't say anything about haircuts. The St. Jean one, right off the CFLRS website, says you'll have to get a haircut every two weeks @ $7.50 ea. At the enrollment they said it was the same deal at Borden.


----------



## SHELLDRAKE!! (6 Jan 2006)

Dano-mac, your best bet is either stick to cheapy disposeable razors or bring an electric(saves time waiting in line for a sink). As for the rest of your abolutions, bring what is listed on the kit list and provided your kit is clean, serviceable and displayed in the proper drawer layout, you will not be berrated for having a strawberry shortcake electric toothbrush(maybee poked fun at though). Haircuts are always available during training , so even if you dont think you need one, someone will let you know its time.


----------



## bonitabelle (6 Jan 2006)

In St. Jean, the guys on my platoon have been getting a haircut every 3 weeks.


----------



## McplWagar (6 Jan 2006)

every course I have ever been on and taught on has had someone bring their own hair cutting tools and as long as you don't break hair regs no one seems to mind. I have had a couple recruits ask me if they could and said go for it, I get my gf to do mine and all I have to do is buy her an electric razor when she wants a new one every couple of years. Money in the bank!  >


----------



## annemarielyman (7 Feb 2006)

On my joining instructions it says to bring a "razor with blades - non disposable". Can anyone tell me what that is??


----------



## MikeL (7 Feb 2006)

vehtech wife said:
			
		

> On my joining instructions it says to bring a "razor with blades - non disposable". Can anyone tell me what that is??



A shaving razor, an not the cheap plastic disposable ones.


----------



## muffin (7 Feb 2006)

Think Gillette Mach 3Turbo and the like

muffin


----------



## annemarielyman (7 Feb 2006)

Mike,

Forgive me if I sound ignorant, (I'll blame it on being a girl and not familiar with the finer points of shaving) but other than electric, standard bic and those mach three things..what do you mean by a shaving razor? I just don't want to spend needless money on something I'll never use only to find out I bought the wrong thing.


----------



## muffin (7 Feb 2006)

Something like this 
http://pics.drugstore.com/prodimg/68728/200.jpg 

The blades are disposable - but the razor itself is not.

muffin


----------



## annemarielyman (7 Feb 2006)

Thanks Muffin! I'll add it to my list.


----------

